# Using a VCR with a digital cable box



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

I recently got iO cable from Cablevision, and I got a box hooked up to my TV and VCR. Since then, I am unable to record programs on the VCR. Is there a trick to doing it without having to go out and get additional equipment? Also, I don't want to get rid of a perfectly good VCR/DVD player just to get a DVR.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how have you connected all the scart plugs - I dont know the cable TV box - but this should be easy to do if all the Scarts are correctly connected

Assuming Scart connections 
you will need need a scart from the cable box to the TV
Then another scart from the cable box to the video
and third scart from Video to TV 
Thats how I have the sytem set up 
In fact I have a DVD writer inbetween the Box and the Video

Then to watch TV from box - you view on Scart1
To Watch Video - you view on Scart2
to record from BOX - you set the video to the scart input - depends on how that is labled

if you are using S-video or component connections then maybe different

Some make and models would help


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

The VCR and cable box are hooked up properly. I can play previously recorded tapes with no problem. The problem was, I was setting the VCR to record on the actual channel instead of taping it to record channel 3, and then tuning the cable box to the channel I want to tape.

The problem with this is that I can only tape one channel when I'm out. So I think I'll get a DVR instead. I'm told that the DVR acts as the cable box and replaces the cable box, and that I can hook up my VCR/DVD player to the TV and the DVR. (If I'm wrong, set me straight.) But considering that I'm still watching TV on a 20" set from 1988 (yes, 20 years old--that's not a typo), which still works fine but will be obsolete next year, I should worry about getting a new TV first.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whys the TV obsolete, you can watch through the Box, you dont need a TV

i use a freeview PVR and have a digital DVDwriter 
works for me OK 
Also I can record onto DVD from the freeview PVR


----------



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

The TV doesn't receive digital signals, so if I want to move it to a room where I don't have a digital converter, it won't work. Besides, something like 32" is better for watching sports anyway.


----------

